# 69 GTO Parts



## vera_jr (Aug 17, 2012)

I am restoring my 69 GTO. Some of the parts are kinda difficult to find. One in particular is the Trunk Deck Lid.
I have a guy that has a 69 Tempest Deck Lid. Does anyone know if this will fit the GTO?
What is the difference in the Tempest and LeMans / GTO?


----------



## mrvandermey (Jun 15, 2011)

vera_jr said:


> I am restoring my 69 GTO. Some of the parts are kinda difficult to find. One in particular is the Trunk Deck Lid.
> I have a guy that has a 69 Tempest Deck Lid. Does anyone know if this will fit the GTO?
> What is the difference in the Tempest and LeMans / GTO?


The short answer is yes a deck lid from a 1969 Tempest will fit a GTO. Physically, there is little to no difference between a GTO and a Tempest. The main difference of course is the engine, where a GTO had a 400 V8 while a Tempest had a 350 V8. The GTO had a rubber like (called endura) front bumper while the Tempest had a chrome metal front bumper. Other than that it is essentially minor cosmetic differences between the two.


----------



## 68GTO4004Spd (Jun 19, 2008)

As said, Tempest and GTO deck lid are the same, but the Tempest lid will have holes for the PONTIAC emblems that will have to be filled. Make sure it's for a 69, the 68 deck lid will not fit properly.


----------



## vera_jr (Aug 17, 2012)

thank you. I will get the deck lid then. 
SO what is the difference in the Tempest vs the LeMans?
The LeMans was the base that was made into the GTO.


----------



## 68GTO4004Spd (Jun 19, 2008)

Just trim level for the most part, I believe they made two door and 4 door on the Tempest. GTO Lemans and Tempest all used the same deck lid in 69. Tempest is the platform for both Lemans and the GTO, the first GTO in 64 was an option for the Tempest, Lemans came later.


----------

